# Melikor's Traitor Guard



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

I've been taking a hiatus for a few months away from the game, i wasn't too impressed with the way 6th edition played but i still enjoy the modeling and painting aspects of the game so during the slower months i decided to start a new army. After considering a lot of options i decided on making a new guard army but it was also kinda of on a budget so liking the look of the new DV cultists i went with a Traitor Guard Army (using the IG codex) starting out with just a low point army and working my way up to about 1500-2000 points the blog probably wont be the fastest as i will be struggling for time and as im ordering most parts from overseas its going to take weeks just to get here after i have the concept for a model, i hope you enjoy reading as much as i enjoy making them. The color palette is still undecided but i was more looking toward black (blueish highlights) and red with brown on the leather bits, i will be attempting (at least) a few new painting techniques that i haven't tried before.


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

a few of the first minis i ordered arrived today and i played around with them (and my bits box) ill be making all of my troops and HQs from DV cultists this is what i have so far

company commander or primaris psyker if im feeling a bit kinky

priest with eviscerator (wasnt a fan of the oversized flamer) 

sniper

melta vet

plasma vets

flamer vet

ammo carrier (for the autocannon teams)

the bases are only there to make sure they stand up, ill be using resin bases but i want to get them painted up before i base them so its plain black till then

more coming as they arrive :victory:


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice simple changes have a massive effect on these. They are very good, the chaos theme is understated which I like instead of obnoxiously overdone symbols caking everything I'm interested in how your stuff will progress


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

played about with a spare guy today and come up with a master of ordnance, im not 100% sure on the auspex at the top of the staff it looks abit odd but i cant put my finger on why


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

ordered 50 of these bad boys today (and some 60mms) and a whole lot of tamiya clear red, to fill them with, lets see what happens :laugh:


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

i decided on having a go at a different company commander and making the one i had a platoon commander i put his together with various sm scout and chaos parts, i kinda like the cloak on him (pay no attention to the paint it was a mini i got in a squad from ebay :laugh: )

secondly a chaos marbo with a scout pistol and knife and an sm meltabomb for the demo charge


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

30 more cultists arrived today finally starting to get something put together, now i have to wait for the bases so i can undercoat them and start painting

also my veteran sarg's with a basic head swap (the head it came with was terrible but its one of my favorite minis to come out of gw in a long long time)


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

Painted up the first few bases i'm still waiting on the water effects to show up to finish them off with blood, i was thinking about highlighting the bones that were going to stick above the blood with abit more skull white but im not sure yet, ill get on painting up some guys in the meantime


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

hydra flak tank 1 of 2 put together, just need more spiky bits and a few chaos symbols, the turret is from the spare parts from a valkyrie (missile pods and heavy bolter sponson arms)


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

That TANK! looks so cool, looking great as ever! looking forward to seeing some painted. keep it up mate!


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

found a spare hour to do some painting and finished the first vet sarg, hopefully ill get the painting bug this week and get more done


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

bored on a Saturday afternoon? got left over sprues from your vendettas and chimeras?, aegis defense line baby...

just needs more spikey bits


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Ah, somebody else using cultists as traitor guard and scrap-building an ADL for them!

Some neat conversions so far--I look forward to seeing how the army as a whole turns out.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Melikor40k said:


> bored on a Saturday afternoon? got left over sprues from your vendettas and chimeras?, aegis defense line baby...
> 
> just needs more spikey bits


Good work, this isn't helping me resist the urge to build an Ork defence line.

Yours looks suitably cobbled together and un-Imperial. Look forward to seeing the paint.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I'll admit it needs a bit more plating before I'd feel it justifies the ability to give a 2+ save... but be that as it may, it certainly works.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Love that Hydra conversion. damn should have thought about that myself


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

Mossy Toes said:


> I'll admit it needs a bit more plating before I'd feel it justifies the ability to give a 2+ save... but be that as it may, it certainly works.


ill get to the hobby store on wed as it isnt open mon/tue and pick up some plasticard to beef it up abit


in the meantime i needed a break from painting guys (been production lining them) so i put together a vendetta i decided i was going for a more plain look on them so there are no spikes (heresy!) i painted a few chaos symbols on it and did some weathering on the gears and back door


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

You did a VERY nice job on the Chaos symbol!

Edit: When I first looked at it I thought it came that way ...


----------



## Oldenangry (Oct 31, 2012)

Good stuff!

I like it a lot.


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

upgraded the defense line to provide more... defense :laugh: added some bullet holes, claw marks and some graffiti (there is a thin line between makeshift and orky i don't think i went overboard)


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Vendetta looks cool, Hydra looks cool (I was considering making a Manticore with the missiles from 2 Valks, but hadn't considered the idea of making a Hydra from the missile pods--thanks for the idea!), and the ADL looks much better.

Good work!


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

Hydra 1 of 2 Done :victory:


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

Company command squad with autocannon and plasma vet and melta vet squads done


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Man you really got something going on here! I might steal some ideas for my upcoming cultist, I ordered parts last week so they should arrive anytime soon.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Most impressed with the hydra conversion. Simple but brilliant. Traitor guard is where its at. Like the conversions on the new cultists. The vendetta is a lovely piece of work. Particularly the chaos emblem. Beautiful.


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Fantastic Job! Really enjoying you traitor guard! keep it up!


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

got another vet squad and my primaris psyker completed today


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

class photo :grin:

750 points done


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, that hydra conversion is awesome! I've never seen anything like that, great idea! Those Vendettas are nice additions too.

Well done, I look forward to seeing more. :victory:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Heavy stubber as autocannon? Nice!

This little army is looking great.


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

just a quick update i did some flamers and a heavy flamer if/when i need to spawn them out for other guns where needed

also i have been looking at maybe adding some chaos marine allies for 1250 points, just a basic bs5 lord to sit on the quad gun and an ablative marine squad and a helldrake any thoughts? or should i just overdose on russes?


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Heldrake simply does not stand up to the vendetta IMO, For CSM allies, I'd take a lord, whatever upgrades suit you, a handful of marines and some raptors/possessed/'zerkers for CC backup *or* a sorcerer w/MoT, Sigil of Corruption + as many mastery levels as you want + some 1Ksons for anti-Meq/psychic goodness.

Love the minis so far, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Calistrasza (Mar 11, 2013)

These are some fine models- and it shows how long I've been away from the hobby, I had no idea that Chaos Cultists had managed to get their own models in the new editions! Looks ace, definitely captures the traitor guard feel of "Chaos, but not too much Chaos". Loving the paint on the Valkyries, and the conversion on the tank- looks like something out of Forge World. Keep up the good work!


----------



## The_Helghast (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi, love the work, and that flack tank, just brilliant. about that MoO, perhaps you could make it a boon rather than him calling down an orbital bombardment? because i agree, he just doesn't look quite right... and having a warp induced boon that causes mildly random destruction is fitting IMO.

but still, keep it up, they look great, and totally stealing a few ideas, which means they where good ideas.


----------



## The_Helghast (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi, love the work, and that flack tank, just brilliant. about that MoO, perhaps you could make it a boon rather than him calling down an orbital bombardment? because i agree, he just doesn't look quite right... and having a warp induced boon that causes mildly random destruction is fitting IMO.

but still, keep it up, they look great, and totally stealing a few ideas, which means they where good ideas.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

this is outstanding!
+rep!


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

thanks for the comments and ideas guys, i was planning on having them not very chaosy?(sp) as i was never a fan of more spikes the more chaos they are.

iv'e ordered a few FW parts namely some renegades to use as storm troopers and a set of psykers, i was considering using this guy as a new (second) MoO the exploding head while looking into the sky kinda makes me think of big explosions :laugh:


----------



## The_Helghast (Mar 7, 2013)

yep thats him. he'll be perfect. and surely one boon in an army is acceptable? or you could have phykers as Vox casters...


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Incredible models. +rep

You may have convinced a solid loyalist to have a look at some chaos


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Really nice looking little force mate, good effort.


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

Mossy Toes said:


> Vendetta looks cool, Hydra looks cool (I was considering making a Manticore with the missiles from 2 Valks, but hadn't considered the idea of making a Hydra from the missile pods--thanks for the idea!), and the ADL looks much better.
> 
> Good work!


:grin:

cupola from a sm vehicle and 2 old searchlight mounts, if fits quite well on the chimera turret


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

first storm trooper suicide squad with meltas put together, ill get to painting them this week

no conversions on these just some FW renegade torsos and arms and some catachan legs, i cut down the barrels on the guns to make them more befitting of jump squads

i have another squad of 5 with plasmas that ill do in a week or 2 when more bases arrive


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

not sure what provoked me but i bought a fantasy lord to make into a chaos sorc for some army fluff, not much change here, just put a blood angels death mask head on him and jump pack and changed the position of the left arm no idea if id ever use him but i thought he looked like a driving force of corruption to explain the guards turning to chaos :laugh:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Any time I see the WFB chaos lord models all I can picture is putting a power pack on their back and doing exactly as you did. Well done.


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

been busy for a few weeks but i got this guy painted today, tzeentch sorc, i gave him some ghostly green/yellow warp fire on the fist, force weapon and eyes and some chunky blood on his boots and cape :russianroulette:


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

The sorcerer is pretty bad ass but the fist don't look right to me but that's my opinion.

Gothic


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I just went through this whole lot in one hit, looking really good, it's impressive that you've managed to get these together so fast and that they look so good with that amount of speed,, Nice work.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

this is fantastic dude. even as a staunch son of sanguineous and disciple of the machine god you have me intrigued. +rep definitely deserved


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

Looks really good man the symbols on the vehicles are awesome.


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

cheers for all the good feedback, im toying with the idea of flagellant catachans for my regular grunts but we will see how my funds go :laugh:

in the meantime i've had some people ask how i did the plasmaguns for my squads, i kind of wish i did a step by step but i've already made up and undercoated 9 of them already so ill try to describe it the best i can

What i used:-

1 space marine bolter
1 space marine plasma pistol
1 imperial guard grenade launcher arm (and left arm)
1 old smoke launcher (has enough to make 6)
1 imperial guard heavy weapon sprue sight

How i used em':-

1) i cut the end off the plasma pistol just in front of the plasma coils

2) cut down the front of the bolter to make a flat surface to attach the plasma, removed the gun handle and cut back the butt of the bolter about 1mm to better fit the new arm, i also removed the magazine

3) using the grenade launcher arm i removed the grenade launcher keeping the hand attached to the trigger and left it in a square cut as to slot in with the 90 degree angle with the bolter (you may need to lightly file off more of the bolter butt to make it sit flush with the shoulder pad)

4) i cut the individual smoke launchers from the triple launcher and used it to cover the bolt chamber

5) stuck the weapon sight on the top and played a balancing act for 5 mins while the glue dried so i didn't get a wonky sight :laugh:


hope this wasn't just a jumble of words and everyone who asked can actually understand it


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Good use of the cultists.tanks look good too


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

its been an eternity since ive updated as ive been busy with work and other things, i had a few days off so i got a start on my flagellant platoon using whatever parts i found handy first up a platoon commander (on fire!) a squad sargent, and 3 heavy weapon squads (missile, heavy bolter and autocannon) excuse the quality of the pics i had to use my phone as my camera has gone walkabout

p.s i know there are mold lines and stuff and the barrels are not drilled they are still mainly tac'ed together and still under construction :wacko:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Ah, flagellant cultists--near and dear to my heart, as I just made a batch of them myself, a few months back.


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

post from the grave..... i got the plastic crack addiction again and i had a few days off work, currently putting together a grey knight (lol chaos models) allied detachment for my traitors and a caestus assaultraven... watch this space im waiting on parts :wacko:


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

*work in progress* grey chaos knights :spiteful:

made from various gk and chaos parts


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

did someone say chaos caestus assaultraven?

multi purpose stormraven and assault ram for apoc games made from waaaaaay too many kits still a work in progress i have to touch it up and plasticard it out then add assorted chaosy goodness :grin:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Holy hell! id ask what that cost but im not sure i want to know. Looks Awesome though!


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

What kits did you use for the assault raven it looks awesome.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Melikor40k said:


> did someone say chaos caestus assaultraven?


Holy hell, that chaos pigeon looks ace :so_happy:


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

SwedeMarine said:


> Holy hell! id ask what that cost but im not sure i want to know. Looks Awesome though!


i think all up sourced from various bits stores it came to around au$70 the most expensive part was the rhino kit because i needed it in a hurry an bought it here in australia :laugh:



Gothic said:


> What kits did you use for the assault raven it looks awesome.


1 rhino, 1 vindicator top plate, 2 storm talon engines, 1 stormtalon chassis, 1 set of valkyrie wings, 2 valkyrie hulls and assorted bits from my bits box :grin:

still a wip as i need to fix up the cockpit and add some more bling to it to chaos it up, and add a magnetized twinlink assault cannon


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Haha really nice work on the CAR, one suggestion I would make is to add some plasti-card and link the Valk wings to the engines.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Jac you're right. The wings are looking a little small and tacked on right now.

I'm really looking forward to seeing this thing get corrupted!


----------

